# Ashland County Monster



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It’s not mine but it sure is awesome.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Not a very wide rack though...lol...that's a brute.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Geez, that’s got to be 30” inside spread. That one old deer, hard to top that bruiser!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Good night that is a wide rack. I may have had another heart attack if I saw that coming by me in bow range. lol Congrats to whoever got that trophy


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like a picket fence!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Another pic of the beast.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Must have been heading to Grandpa's Cheese Barn......


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a little outside the ears...not much.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> It's a little outside the ears...not much.


HAW!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

BS That's a mulie WOW Gaziiinga Oh-Momma


----------



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

He shot that in Ashland Cemetery ! No,I don't know where he shot it ? Just kidding ! Any story of the hunt ? What a brute ! Any green score yet ? Length of main beams ?


----------



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

He wouldn't happen to be Al Muddyman ? What a buck !


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

JIMSWHIM said:


> He shot that in Ashland Cemetery ! No,I don't know where he shot it ? Just kidding ! Any story of the hunt ? What a brute ! Any green score yet ? Length of main beams ?


189”


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Eatin good in the neighborhood! Lots of corn in Ashland Co. if that is where it was shot? That is one of the widest bucks I have seen in a long time. We need to hear the story.


----------



## 04z (Aug 20, 2012)

Article from local newspaper 
https://www.times-gazette.com/sport...on-pays-off-in-deer-of-lifetime-for-local-man


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Very cool article! No PC bullcrap in it!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

The Exodus Trailcamera channel on youtube is doing a series called Whitetail Cribs this guy has an episode on his trophy room and this buck


----------

